

Time-wars - onosendai
http://www.gonzocircus.com/xtrpgs/incubate-special-exclusive-essay-time-wars-by-mark-fisher/

======
Mizza
Great article - wish the title was better so more people would read it here,
particularly this:

> No doubt this chronic shortage of time goes some way to accounting for the
> stalled and inertial quality of culture in recent years. The neoliberal
> gambit was that the destruction of social security would have a dynamic
> effect on culture and the economy, liberating an entrepreneurial spirit that
> was inhibited by the red tape of bureaucratic social democratic
> institutions. The reality, however, is that innovation requires certain
> forms of stability. The disintegration of social democracy has had a
> dampening, rather than a dynamic, effect on culture in highly neoliberalized
> countries such as the UK. Fredric Jameson’s claims that late capitalist
> culture would be given over to pastiche and retrospection have turned out to
> be extraordinarily prophetic.

